# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Populli libian jetonte mirë në kohën e Geddafit. Ç'ndodhi vallë  ?!

## Wrangler

Libia deri në vitin 1969, udhëhiqej nga mbreti Idriz. Ai përmbyset më 1968, me një puç ushtarak nga koloneli MuammarGaddafi.

Idrizi, që ishte një njeri i korruptuar me administratë të korruptuar, ka merita vetëm për realizimin e pavarësisë së vendit nga Italia.

Por, vendi i tij ishte i pazhvilluar e i varfër. Ai përmbyset gjatë një vizite zyrtare në Turqi, kur shteti i tij nga Monarkia shndërrohet në Republikë.

Gjatë kohës së Idrizit, vendi varej nga ndihmat e huaja, pa marrë parasysh se Libia është ndër vendet më të pasura në botë me naftë. Populli ishte i paemancipuar dhe jetonte pothuajse në primitivizëm. Këtë realitet e ndërroi Gaddafi.

Lideri i ri i Libisë nisi reformat e mëdha në vend. Standardi jetësor rritej, vendibegatohej. Pa marrë parasysh lajmet, që shpesh ndikohen nga politika, vendi po ashtu nuk qëndronte keq në raport me të drejtat e njeriut, madje edhe në kohën kur nisën trazirat kundër tij.

Gaddafi nuk duhej nga Perëndimi, sepse synonte të krijonte një Federatë të Republikave Arabe, që të forconte faktorin arab në botë. Me këtë synim, ai i bëri embargo SHBA-ve me naftë dhe ishte një nga shkaktarët kryesor të asaj që njihet si kriza e OPEC-ut, e vitit 1973, kur Gaddafi kërkon që arabët të caktojnë çmimet e naftës, të jenë ata që vendosin për pasurinë e tyre.

Nga këto qëndrime ai nuk ka hequr dorë kurrë. Por, kjo krizë e naftës i bëri pikë e pesë arabët, për çka çdo e zezë që ndodh në Lindjen e Mesme thuhet se burimin e ka tek viti 1973 – tek diçka që Perëndimi nuk lejon më të ndodhë.

Gaddafi e aplikon më vonë ideologjinë Xhamahiria, të cilën synon ta zbatojë te Bota e Tretë, pjesa e nëpërkëmbur e globit. Kjo ideologji nënkuptonte “shtetin e masave”, apo të popullit. Ndonëse ideologji e ndikuar nga komunizmi, masat përfitonin nga ajo.

Por, ai u vra gjatë Luftës Civile të vitit 2011. Një nga arsyet më të mëdha të përmbysjes së tij, thuhet se ndërlidhet me dinarin e artë që do të shkatërronte monopolet e manjatëve e do ta forconte shtresën e varfër.

Teoritë e tilla janë të shumta dhe bazohen edhe në teori të komplotit, nga të cilat mbase ka diçka të vërtetë. Por, ajo që dihet sigurt është se që nga vrasja e tij më 2011, vendi ende është në luftë, populli në mjerim, e asgjë nuk është siç ka qenë, por keq e më keq.

Se cilat ishin benefitet e sistemit të Gaddafit, Telegrafi ju sjell më poshtë disa fakte befasuese. Këro mund të jenë edhe të pabesueshme për ju, prandaj çdo interpretim lejohet:

1. Nuk kishte asnjë faturë të energjisë elektrike në Libi; energjia elektrike ishte falas për të gjithë qytetarët e saj.

2. Nuk kishte asnjë kamatë për kredi; bankat në Libi ishin në pronësi të shtetit dhe kreditë e dhëna për të gjithë qytetarët e saj kishin 0% interes – sipas ligjit.

3. Shtëpia konsiderohej si një e drejtë e njeriut në Libi; Gaddafi u zotua se prindërit e tij nuk do kenë shtëpi, derisa të gjithë në Libi nuk kanë një të tillë. Babai i Gaddafit vdiq derisa ai, gruaja dhe nëna jetonin në një tendë.

4. Të gjithë të porsamartuarit në Libi merrnin 60 mijë dinarë (50 mijë dollarë amerikanë) nga Qeveria për të blerë apartamentin e parë dhe për të filluar familjen.

5. Arsimimi dhe trajtimet mjekësore ishin falas në Libi. Para Gaddafit, vetëm 25 për qind e libianëve ishin të shkolluar. Sot kjo shifër është 83 për qind.

6. Nëse libianët do të donin të merreshin me bujqësi, ata do të merrnin tokë bujqësore, një shtëpi, pajisjet, fara dhe bagëti për të filluar – që të gjitha këto falas.

7. Nëse libianët nuk mund të gjenin arsimin apo shërbimet mjekësore që ata kishin nevojë në Libi, Qeveria financonte ata që të shkojnë jashtë vendit – jo vetëm falas, por duke marrë 2300 dollarë në muaj dhe makinë me kompensim.

8. Në Libi, nëse një libian binte një makinë, Qeveria e subvencionte me 50 për qind të çmimit.

9. Çmimi i benzinës në Libi ishte 0.14 dollarë për litër.

10. Libia nuk kishte borxh të jashtëm dhe rezervat shtetërore arrinin në 150 miliardë dollarë, që tashmë janë të ngrira në nivel global.

11. Nëse një libian nuk ishte në gjendje të gjente punësim pas diplomimit, shteti do të paguante pagën mesatare të profesionit të tij sikur një i punësuar.

12. Një pjesë e shitjes së naftës së shitur kreditohej në banka, në llogaritë e të gjithë libianëve.

13. Një nënë që lindte një fëmijë merrte pesëmijë dollarë amerikanë.

14. Buka në Libi kushtonte 0,15 dollarë.

15. 25 për qind e libianëve kanë një diplomë universitare

16. Gaddafi donte të realizonte projektin më të madh të furnizimit me ujë, për të furnizuar dhe ujitur tërë shtetin që karakterizohet me shkretëtira.



http://www.globalresearch.ca/libya-t...o-know/5414289

----------


## Darius

Diku ne nje teme tjeter qe se gjej dot, kam postuar nje shkrim te nje analisti qe fliste per arsyet e mundeshme te rrezimit e me pas vrasjes ne mes te rruges te Gaddafi-t. Sipas tij, propozimi per te krijuar unionin afrikan dhe implementuar perdorimin e arit si monedhe per kete union ishte ajo qe shkaktoi reagimin e perendimit (kuptohet Amerikes) sepse kjo kercenonte petro dollarin dhe nga ana tjeter  bankieret barkderra te dinastise Rothschild nuk mund te lejojne perdorimin e floririt. Prandaj u sajua Pranvera Arabe, gjoja revolta popullore (megjithe dokumentimin e pjesmarrjes se forcave speciale angleze e atyre amerikane ne ndezjen e situates) dhe koke turku u be Gaddafi.

----------


## Wrangler

Darius

Unioni i kombeve dhe bashkimi i monedhës ishte një tjetër synim i Geddafit. Ashtu si e the edhe ti, ishte nje karshillik ndaj perendimit dhe perendimi nuk e lejon këtë gjë sepse i prishen interesa të patjetërsueshme ekonomike. Fërkimi i parë ishte kontrolli i çmimit të arit të zi nga eksportuesit. Bëhej fjalë për një treg të lirë, të ndershëm pa monopole. hëm kjo nuk është gjë interesante pasi monopoli i ka ngrën kokën shumë kokave të mëdha. Italia psh sipas analistëve Italianë, e preu në besë Gaddafin dhe popullin Libian. Italia dhe Libia kishin nënshkruar një marveshje e cila quhej "lidhje vllazërore" mes dy popujve.

p.s

Një miku im Egjiptian para 12 vitesh më tregonte se sa mirë jetohej në Libi. Fliste aq mirë për jetesën atje , sa që më dukej sikur po ëndërronte.

----------


## JuliusB

Ah jane kopila drejtuesit e kapitalokracise se sotme qe e shesin per demokraci.
U bene kaq vite sa nuk po gjejne dot rehat andej ne lindjen e mesme.  Pse nuk gjejne dot rehat? Se nuk bejne dot shtete? Bejne o bejne po kush I le te bejne. Si merret me kollaj nafta? Duke qene ato vende te destabilizuara. Imagjino sikur arabet te kishin kontroll te plote mbi naften e ti percaktonin ata cmimet ca do ndodhte. Po yhhhyyyyy njerezit e kan mendjen te bertasin isis alkaeda talibanet dhe opaaaa ujku e hengri delen.

Imagjino te shifje nje lindje te mesme te stabilizuar dhe deri diku te bashkuar. Mund te ishte me mire apo me keq per boten ne teresi nuk di te them, po per murican do ishte me siguri gje e keqe.

----------


## Darius

> Darius
> 
> Unioni i kombeve dhe bashkimi i monedhës ishte një tjetër synim i Geddafit. Ashtu si e the edhe ti, ishte nje karshillik ndaj perendimit dhe perendimi nuk e lejon këtë gjë sepse i prishen interesa të patjetërsueshme ekonomike. Fërkimi i parë ishte kontrolli i çmimit të arit të zi nga eksportuesit. Bëhej fjalë për një treg të lirë, të ndershëm pa monopole. hëm kjo nuk është gjë interesante pasi monopoli i ka ngrën kokën shumë kokave të mëdha. Italia psh sipas analistëve Italianë, e preu në besë Gaddafin dhe popullin Libian. Italia dhe Libia kishin nënshkruar një marveshje e cila quhej "lidhje vllazërore" mes dy popujve.
> 
> p.s
> 
> Një miku im Egjiptian para 12 vitesh më tregonte se sa mirë jetohej në Libi. Fliste aq mirë për jetesën atje , sa që më dukej sikur po ëndërronte.


Kur kishte mbaruar cdo gje dhe Gaddafin e vrane si qen ne mes te rruges, disa gazetare te lire ben nje dokumentar qe u bazua shume ne intervista te vete libianeve, meshkuj e femra, te cdo klase shoqerore. AJo qe te binte ne sy dhe qe theksohej me te madhe nga producentet ishte fakti qe Gaddafi ne kundershtim me propaganden ne perendim, ishte i pelqyer nga populli i tij. Mbase jo te gjithe por ne mazhorance, ai dhe reformat e kryera ishin te mirepritura dhe shiheshin me simpati, madje dhe me dashuri nga libianet. Por Gaddafi beri gabimin katastrofik qe kerkoi te ndryshonte Status Quo-ne e dollarit ndaj naftes e me pas implementinim e floririt si monedhe per Afriken. Dy gabime fatale qe sja lejonte njeri. Sadami thjesht provoi te ndryshonte supremacine e dollarit ne tregun e naftes dhe e qeruan brenda vitit. Po ashtu dhe Irani po perpiqej te bente te njejten gje dhe ju vune bat bat. Te mos kishte qene pozicionimi i Rusit dhe mbase terheqja e Teheranit nga ideja e ndryshimit te Petro Dollarit edhe Irani do kishte pesuar te njejtin fat. 

Eshte fatkeqesi qe forca e figura qe llomotosin per demokraci e liri, jane te parat qe i shkelin me kembe te dyja. Jetojme ne nje bote shume hipokrite e mizore. Sa me shpejt ta kuptojme kete gje aq me shume do na hapen syte per te ardhmen.

----------


## Darius

Ja disa nga konkluzionet qe mblodha per Gaddafin, arsyet pse mund te jete eleminuar si dhe pse populli e simpatizonte

- Gaddafi ktheu ne prone kombetare cdo burim nafte dhe i perdori te ardhurat per te ndertuar shkolla, universitete, spitale dhe infrastrukture.

- Parate nga te ardhurat e naftes ne Libi depozitoheshin ne llogarite bankare te cdo qytetari

- Gaddafi zvogeloi analfabetizmin duke rritur shkollimin dhe cuar numrin nga 20 % ne 83 %

- Ai ndertoi nje nga sistemet me te perkryera shendetsore te "Botes se Trete". Cdo njeri kishte akses neper doktora, spitale, klinika dhe ilace komplet falas. Nese nje shtetas libian kishte nevoje per ndonje operacion qe nuk arrihej te behej dot ne vend, shteti financionte kryerjen e operacionit ne klinikat jashte vendit.

- Permiresimi i jeteses gjate rregjimit te tij rriti jetegjatesine mesatare nga 44 ne 75 vjec.

- Ushqimet me te nevojshme jepeshin me cmime fare te ulta nga shteti dhe energjia elektrike ishte e siguruar ne gjithe vendin.

- Gaddafi (kuptohet, flitet per rregjimin e tij) hartoi e me pas vuri ne jete projekte madheshtore ujitje ne menyre qe te siguronte nje zhvillim agrar dhe prodhim te brendshem te mjaftueshem.

- Duke qene i ndergjegjshem qe jo nafta por uji do jete nje nga burimet natyrore per te cilat do kete shume mangesi ne te ardhmen, Gaddafi filloi ndertimin e te ashtuquajturit Lumit Te Madh Artificial i cili mori vite te tera kohe per t'u perfunduar. I njohuri si nje mrekulli e botes moderne, ky lum pompon miliona litra uje ne dite nga zemra e shkretetires se Saharase drejt brigjeve te detit, aty ku toka eshte e pershtatshme per agrikulture. 

- Cdo libian qe deshironte te behej nje fermer i jepej toka falas, nje shtepi,  pajisje bujqesore, bageti dhe farera.

- Gaddafi u betua qe prinderit e tij te cilet jetonin ne nje tende ne shkretetire nuk do merrnin shtepi perpara se cdo libian tjeter te kishte futur koken brenda mureve te nje shtepie. Ai e mbajti kete premtim.

- Nen rregjimin e Gaddafit Libia u be vendi me standartin me te larte te jeteses ne Afrike.

- Gaddafi vendosi nje satelit komunikimi, i pari i ketij lloji ne Afrike, duke sjelle keshtu teknologjine e shekullit te 21 ne kontinent. Kjo po ashtu i dha fund tarifave te larta qe kompanite europiane i detyronin afrikanet te paguanin.

- Gaddafi liberalizoi shoqerine duke i dhene te drejta gruas, siguroi asaj shkollimin dhe punesimin madje i mundesoi ato qe te ishin dhe pjestare te forcave te armatosura.

- Gaddafi ideoi dhe financoi Unionin Afrikan ne menyre qe te bashkonte kontinentin meme ne nje trup te vetem dhe quajtur Shtetet e Bashkuara te Afrikes.

- Ishte i pari lider i botes arabe qe kerkoi ndjese publike per perfshirjen e arabeve ne tregetine e sklleverve. Ai pranoi se zezaket ishin popullsia e vertete e Libise dhe ne Librin E Blerte te tij ai deklaron se rraza e zeze do dominoje boten

- Nelson Mandela e konsideronte Muhammar Gaddafin si nje nga luftetaret me te medhenj te shekullit 20-te dhe renia e sistemit te aparteidit ne Afriken e Jugut ishte si rezultat i nje mbeshtetje te padiskutuar nga Gaddafi dhe Libia.

----------


## Darius

Shikoni dhe kete videon me poshte. Eshte ne anglisht por shume interesante

----------


## angmokio

Inisiatoret e pranveres arabe nuk ishte perendimi por vendet e gjirit persik sikur arabia saudite dhe katari. Edhe pse me pikpamje dhe preferenca te ndryshme keto dy vende shpenzuan miliarda dollare per rrezimin e drejtuesve te ketyre vendeve ku sigurisht perendimi dhe shba nga ana tjeter cuan ne fund misionin e nisur pergjysem.

2 vjet para se te vritej Kadafi ne nje nga konferencat e unionit arab mbajtur ne Algjeri pati nje debat ndermjet Kadafit dhe mbretit Abdul Aziz te arabis saudite ku degjeneroi ne ofendime ku sauditet nuk e pertypen mire. Direkt pas kesaj ngjarje shteti saudit i ndrepreu te gjitha marredheniet me Kadafin dhe cdokush qe e njeh mire sedren e femiljes saudite e kishte te qarte qe kjo nuk mbaronte me kaq.Ishin me qindra mijera libianet kundershtaret politike te Kadafit qe jetonin e punonin ne arabin saudite qe ne momentin kur shteti saudit deklaroi pranveren arabe keta libiane ishin gati per te zbatuar planin saudit fije per pe. 

Shifrat qe jepen ne temen e hapur jane pak te egzagjeruara por e verteta eshte qe populli libian ka jetuar me mire se cdo popull tjeter ne afriken veriore. Une personalisht e kam admiruar perhere Kadafin per natyren e tij rebele dhe dekleratat bombastike kundra disa liderve arab te korruptuar. Kadafi i sherbeu vendit dhe popullit te tij pa bere asnje kompromis kundra interesave te vendit te tij sic e kane ne natyre shumica e liderve arab.

----------


## goldian

pse shkoni aq larg aman
edhe ne me berishen keshtu ishim po iken nga memdheu albo dhe bkari dhe fitori ky edvini gomari

----------


## JuliusB

> pse shkoni aq larg aman
> edhe ne me berishen keshtu ishim po iken nga memdheu albo dhe bkari dhe fitori ky edvini gomari


he mos ja qirro syrin...seriozisht e ke?

----------


## Darius

Ca e ngaterroni temen kot me Berishen apo politiken shqiptare? Ky eshte nenforumi i Historise Boterore. Ju lutem qendrojini temes.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Qe jetonin me mire ne kohen e Gedafit o Kadafit eshte e vertete,por edhe ai shpenzoi miliarda ne terrorzim arab edhe ne armatimet kimike e atomike. Mbas Arabis Saudite ishte investitori i pare,si te gjithe liderat arab kerkonte te dominonte shtetet arabe e musulmane,edhe kjo eshte praktik e tyre qe mendojne se dominimi arihet me financimin e ekstremizmit dhe te terrorizmit. Jane pre e mentalitetit dhe te kultures qe kane krijuar,eshte me i rendesishem nacionalizmi fetar sesa ai shteteror.

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Inisiatoret e pranveres arabe nuk ishte perendimi por vendet e gjirit persik sikur arabia saudite dhe katari. Edhe pse me pikpamje dhe preferenca te ndryshme keto dy vende shpenzuan miliarda dollare per rrezimin e drejtuesve te ketyre vendeve ku sigurisht perendimi dhe shba nga ana tjeter cuan ne fund misionin e nisur pergjysem.
> 
> 2 vjet para se te vritej Kadafi ne nje nga konferencat e unionit arab mbajtur ne Algjeri pati nje debat ndermjet Kadafit dhe mbretit Abdul Aziz te arabis saudite ku degjeneroi ne ofendime ku sauditet nuk e pertypen mire. Direkt pas kesaj ngjarje shteti saudit i ndrepreu te gjitha marredheniet me Kadafin dhe cdokush qe e njeh mire sedren e femiljes saudite e kishte te qarte qe kjo nuk mbaronte me kaq.Ishin me qindra mijera libianet kundershtaret politike te Kadafit qe jetonin e punonin ne arabin saudite qe ne momentin kur shteti saudit deklaroi pranveren arabe keta libiane ishin gati per te zbatuar planin saudit fije per pe. 
> 
> Shifrat qe jepen ne temen e hapur jane pak te egzagjeruara por e verteta eshte qe populli libian ka jetuar me mire se cdo popull tjeter ne afriken veriore. Une personalisht e kam admiruar perhere Kadafin per natyren e tij rebele dhe dekleratat bombastike kundra disa liderve arab te korruptuar. Kadafi i sherbeu vendit dhe popullit te tij pa bere asnje kompromis kundra interesave te vendit te tij sic e kane ne natyre shumica e liderve arab.


Ishte gadafi sprove e popullit lybian, apo eshte kjo qe ndodh sprova ???....une mendoj se gadafi ishte sprova !

Sidoqofte, njeriut i nevojitet liria !, ndash sistemi i gadafit, ndash i sadamit, i mubarekit, i asadit, e faktikisht i krejt despoteve te popujt arab eshte sistem represal qe e kufizon lirine e njerezve andaj edhe deshtimet e tyre te rradhshme !

E verteta nuk matet me disa vjet, por me gjenerata !......pas veshtiresimit vjen lehtesimi !, vlerat e njeriut qe "mendon" nuk jane te ndertuara mbi "barkun plot", por mbi "shpirtit e plot" !.........njeriu mbi kete rruzull ka MISION !, ai mision nuk eshte me e perballuar sfiden e trupit biollogjik, me i dhan barkut ushqim, e syrit gjum !, kete mision e kryjn edhe krijesat me primitive !...sfida ishte pikerisht gadafi, ishte hitleri, ishte miloshevici etj....

selam

----------


## Wrangler

> Ishte gadafi sprove e popullit lybian, apo eshte kjo qe ndodh sprova ???....une mendoj se gadafi ishte sprova !
> 
> Sidoqofte, njeriut i nevojitet liria !, ndash sistemi i gadafit, ndash i sadamit, i mubarekit, i asadit, e faktikisht i krejt despoteve te popujt arab eshte sistem represal qe e kufizon lirine e njerezve andaj edhe deshtimet e tyre te rradhshme !
> 
> E verteta nuk matet me disa vjet, por me gjenerata !......pas veshtiresimit vjen lehtesimi !, vlerat e njeriut qe "mendon" nuk jane te ndertuara mbi "barkun plot", por mbi "shpirtit e plot" !.........njeriu mbi kete rruzull ka MISION !, ai mision nuk eshte me e perballuar sfiden e trupit biollogjik, me i dhan barkut ushqim, e syrit gjum !, kete mision e kryjn edhe krijesat me primitive !...sfida ishte pikerisht gadafi, ishte hitleri, ishte miloshevici etj....
> 
> selam


dmth Perendimi ishte çlirues per ato popuj po thua ?! Nesa regjimi i udheheqesve te popujt Arab eshte i gabuar dhe liri-shtypes, cili eshte i duhuri ? Civilizimi per femrat ne Libi nuk kishte thuajse fare ndryshim me perndimin.

----------


## Nuh Musa

> dmth Perendimi ishte çlirues per ato popuj po thua ?! Nesa regjimi i udheheqesve te popujt Arab eshte i gabuar dhe liri-shtypes, cili eshte i duhuri ? Civilizimi per femrat ne Libi nuk kishte thuajse fare ndryshim me perndimin.


Perendimi ishte sebep (nje shkak, jo arsyeja).....clrimin e bejne vet ata !, nuk derdhet gjaku i perendimoreve, por i arabeve !....sipas islamit nuk ka "udhehqes" shabllon, nga katalogu, islami i njeh krejt format e qeverisjes.....ka udheheqes te drejte dhe udheheqes zullumqare !....demokratia perendimore (rrendi administrativ dhe politik) me vlerat e larta te kultures islame eshte nje model i mundshem.....

----------


## Wrangler

> Perendimi ishte sebep (nje shkak, jo arsyeja).....clrimin e bejne vet ata !, nuk derdhet gjaku i perendimoreve, por i arabeve !....sipas islamit nuk ka "udhehqes" shabllon, nga katalogu, islami i njeh krejt format e qeverisjes.....ka udheheqes te drejte dhe udheheqes zullumqare !....demokratia perendimore (rrendi administrativ dhe politik) me vlerat e larta te kultures islame eshte nje model i mundshem.....


...si psh ?!

----------


## Nuh Musa

> ...si psh ?!


Republik parlamentare.....modeli me i pershtatshem...

----------


## Evian

Nuk kisha simpati per Gadafin, ngase shkurt e shqip ishte diktator. Financoi kampanjen e Nicolas Sarkozit, njeriu i cili edhe e vrau. 

Qe jeta ishte e mir ne Libi, kjo eshte e vertet. Por tani me kohe, mes nje Gadafi dhe nje armat te cmendur qe punon pa krye, mund te them se Gadafi, mbreti i vet-shpallur i Afrikes, ishte "lule" ne krahasim me te gjitha pushtetet e tanishem ne afrike dhe gjirin persik !

Sot jetojm ne nje kohe ne te cilen denohet me vdekje cenimi i mendimit unik, cenimi i konfirmitetit karshi fuqise se dollarit dhe i mirqenies se atyre qe jetojn mbi shpinen e te shtypureve. Ata qe luftojn dhe nxisin per "demokraci", ata ne fakt shkelin dy kemb mbi keto vlera ne te cilen thirren, e qe jan ndoshta universale per mirqenien njerzore.

----------

